# New here from Love Manor!



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Hello everyone! First off let me start by saying, GREAT forums! I really enjoy the friendly atmosphere and discussion.

I started decorating for the holidays ever since I can remember. I am currently 19 (on August 24th) and have propered into creating an elaborate display every year that has attracted people from a ways away! I don't have any pictures up, yet, but I should soon! I am currently working on my website which I hope will launch soon. This year I've started building new props much earlier than before to get a head start on the game!

Thank you for providing such a great forum!:jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome JohnnyL.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I was new here yesterday! Welcome aboard. It would be great to see your pics when you get them up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome JohnnyL to the forum. Just be coincidence my brother's birthday is the same day. Nice to have ya with us.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, JohnnyL! Looking forward to seeing your haunt pics!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Johnny, nice to see you here also. Enjoy and join right in.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Nice to have you here..I'm looking forward to many a discussion.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes! This year I plan on setting everything up (everything) a week before to do trial tests. During that time I also plan on taking TONS of photos and possibly a short video of the entire display/house themed to a good soundtrack. Hmmmm, the planning that must be done!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard JohnnyL. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

sounds good, i realy like seeing some new faces around and seing their style of props


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Velcome to zee manor of madness JohnnyL.

Manor of Madness... sounds like a good haunt name.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome Johnny, you will like it here. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I'm looking forward to seeing your website.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks a bunch! I have a friend currently working on putting the site together, a majority of it will be in flash to keep it "easier" to make, or so we hope!

My theme this year will be a basis of The Haunted Mansion with a little Pirate spin. Can't wait to start getting it all ready! I still have A LOT of work to do... it's giving me nightmares! lol...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum JohnnyL


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! Hope you like your new Home! :> Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you! The pressure is now on!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome and happy early horror day
We have a very nice room for you HEHEHEHEHHA


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

JohnnyL...are you from Krypton? J/K Welcome to it!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Welcome JohnnyL and (almost) Happy Birthday! Look forward to seeing some of your work when you can.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you guys!! Yup, the big day comes on Thursday! Can you say "Prop Money"?


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome. I am pretty new here too. The town I live in is pretty small and my street is like halloween central. Only a few people decorate, but we get kids from all the farms around and the smaller towns. We generally get about 600 trick or treaters (give or take), so I am creating a scene in my yard. Good luck and post some pics


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum nicole and best of luck with the yard! Wow, you get a lot of trick or treaters!


----------

